# how do you create a group on **?



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

It says to "use the publisher above" but I cant find where the publisher is....

thanks....


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Click on applications, then click groups. This should bring up a page with all the groups you have joined and at the top you should see create group


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just wondering if an "FF Mummies" group would be a good idea or if its against the rules/ethos of FF...


----------

